# Anbindung KUKA Roboter an S7



## lefrog (4 Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich stehe im Moment ein wenig auf dem Schlauch... 
Bei einer Anlage sollen an eine S7-315-2DP zwei KUKA-Roboter mit CP5613 angebunden werden. Nun habe ich versucht, eben diese Profibuskarte in der Hardwarekonfig hinzuzufügen, nur ich bekomme die Meldung, dass diese Karte zu einer anderen Systemfamilie gehört (Ungleiche Systemfamilie)... Was mache ich falsch?

Oder: wer hat schon einmal einen Kuka-Roboter mit einer S7 verbunden und kann mir den Weg weisen?

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## sps-concept (4 Juni 2006)

*Kuka*

Hallo,

du musst die Kuka-Gsd nehmen.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## lefrog (4 Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Danke Dir für die Datei... 
Dann steht der Inbetriebnahme nichts mehr im Wege... es sei denn es klemmt - dann melde ich mich sicherlich noch einmal... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------

